# 8 month old, problem?



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Should an 8 month old shepherds ears both be all the way up? If one ear sticks up but the other one flops over half way up is there a problem? How can this be fixed? Or will the ears straighten out with more age?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

he keeps them lowered like this but will stand them up sometimes and they have good points to them


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Handsome boy

At this age I would be concerned...you may need to help his ears out. It gets to a certain point when that ship has sailed...but I don't think he's there yet...but close. I'm sure others who have been through this will chime in.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

At 8 months your dog's ears are pretty much done growing and setting. A floppy ear is only a problem in the show ring. I don't think they can be fixed at this point.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sorry I just can't see anything in that picture as a problem. Your dog is beautiful the way he is. The best dog I've ever owned was a floppy-eared German Shepherd, and I hope to own another one.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

He is adorable and I think the ears give him character!!


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

It just concerns me that his ear is or has been injured.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nah, I think it's just a soft ear. They're not all that uncommon. They're even more common than people realize because a lot of folks tape soft ears when the dog is a puppy to make them stand, so you never realize the dog has genetically soft ears.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

his vet said it should stand with a little more age but that it didnt look injured. thanks for telling me about how common it is, it helps me feel better about it.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Generally at 8 months that window has closed but there are always exceptions. Taped our now 2 year old GSD from 4-8 months and the left ear went up for 1 day. It still bugs me but not his fault and he's a happy,healthy, tremendously athletic and handsome boy.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

eh, it might go up, but probably not. welcome to the club, floppy ear dogs are the best :wub:


----------

